# Post a picture !!!



## Ms.Medic (Mar 6, 2009)

Lets post a picture of ourselves so that we can put faces to names. Just for fun. It's more fun when we know "who" we're taking to.


HERE'S ME !!!


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 6, 2009)

Me with my two girls.  I have a shaved head now, as it keeps me cooler and I don't sweat on the patients in the back of the rig.  But other than that, it's a fairly recent photo.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 6, 2009)

Already done.....

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7877&highlight=faces


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 6, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Already done.....
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7877&highlight=faces




My bad. I'll go post in that one.


----------



## benkfd (Mar 6, 2009)

Once again!!!!!!  I'm the one standing up with the blue hat on. This was at my 20yr H.S. class reunion, of course it had been raining all morning just before the parade started. That's why we all look like drowned rats!!!!! LOL


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Lets post a picture of ourselves so that we can put faces to names. Just for fun. It's more fun when we know "who" we're taking to.
> 
> 
> HERE'S ME !!!



So what are 5'2" 115 pounds dripping wet?


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So what are 5'2" 115 pounds dripping wet?



Dont get it, are you *asking* me about my statistics, or are you insulting ???

BTW, 140 and 5'8. I get that response from everyone, but Im just very dense. lol. Swear.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ms.Medic said:


> Dont get it, are you *asking* me about my statistics, or are you insulting ???
> 
> BTW, 140 and 5'8. I get that response from everyone, but Im just very dense. lol. Swear.



Guess the pic angle made you seem short.


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 6, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So what are 5'2" 115 pounds dripping wet?



That's me, minus 2 inches....


----------



## Sasha (Mar 6, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> That's me, minus 2 inches....



That's me... plus an inch!!!


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's a couple of me.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's one of me looking like I'm going to die: http://randylefko.eventpictures.com/app/event/zoomPictures?eventInstanceId=16834&picture=3856716  (TIP: don't run a race in Flordia when you are from Colorado.  Humidity kills!)






[/URL]
This is me looking slightly less exhasted!





Me trying to ice climb.  It's a little more difficult when you are recovering from a broken elbow!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 7, 2009)

WarDance said:


> It's a little more difficult when you are recovering from a broken elbow!



That's all you think we are worried about? There's no way...


----------



## medic417 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> That's all you think we are worried about? There's no way...



I was thinking hey look job security.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 7, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I was thinking hey look job security.



I do what I can haha!  It's not really that dangerous.  I was top roping so it's really safe.  The only thing you really have to worry about is hitting yourself with the tools (ice axes) or getting hit by falling ice.  

Unfortunately I was told not to climb anymore this season by my doctor.  Or I should at least wait until after I have surgery in a couple of weeks.


----------



## exodus (Mar 7, 2009)

I feel soo ugly!


----------



## JonTullos (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a pic of me on my wedding day in November.  I clean up pretty well, eh?


----------



## niels dh (Mar 9, 2009)

*hi*

That's my


----------



## flhtci01 (Mar 9, 2009)

WarDance said:


> (TIP: don't run a race in Flordia when you are from Colorado.  Humidity kills!)



On the other hand:
Don't run a race in Colorado when you are from Florida. Thin air kills.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 9, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> On the other hand:
> Don't run a race in Colorado when you are from Florida. Thin air kills.


Very true!  But I was not ready for 80 degrees in January.  I'll take thin air any day over that!


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 9, 2009)

I could show you my Pic, but then I would have to kill you. There is a way to find me if you want. It takes a little searching. You can find it. You might want to start with my homepage, look at my profile. I was never here. Remember big brother is watching.


----------



## HereToLearn (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Vizior (Mar 14, 2009)

Two pictures of me, neither terribly great.  The second picture is from like 3 years ago.  Oh, and I'm not a real fan of smiling.


----------



## EMTSteve (Mar 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's me... plus an inch!!!



OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! I LOL'ed for real!


----------



## Ms.Medic (Mar 27, 2009)

exodus said:


> I feel soo ugly!


Are you on the crapper ?????????????????? lol


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's me... plus an inch!!!



That's me, minus 9 inches and 105 pounds.

Let's keep this going and see what kind of mathematical fun we can come up with.


----------

